# Sometimes Only a Skew Will Do



## shastastan (Jul 23, 2015)

Not trying to be cute, but that's my story today.  Been turning a blank of old walnut and one piece split apart.  Initally, I was just going to dump the blanks and start over.  Then I remembered my skew.  I use a short handled small one (Pinnacle) for pens.  Using thick CA glue, I put the blank back together.  Decided that the skew was the  tool that that has the best chance of not getting caught in cracks.    Now as the cracks develop, I just stop the lathe and fill in with CA glue and then continue on with the skew.

I admit that I feel more comfortable using a small skew than a large one.  I also admit that, to my detriment, I didn't use a skew for many years because of my lack of confidence and fear of catches.  Now I feel foolish that I didn't suck it up and learn how to use a skew a long time ago.  

Stan


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 23, 2015)

I find there are really only two times I use a skew.  

1. When I want a silky smooth finish

2. When I want the mother of all catches that completely destroys the peice I'm working on.

With a little practice you'll get a lot more #1's than #2's.:biggrin:


----------



## SkookumPens (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a one inch skew from D-Way Tools that I use when I am making pens. Usually I only use D-Way roughing gouge and skew for pen turning. Especially when turning pens for the troops. 
Craig Chatterton 
Puyallup,WA


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jul 23, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> I find there are really only two times I use a skew.
> 
> 1. When I want a silky smooth finish
> 
> ...



And 3) When turning for the Slimline Unlimited Contributions contest? 

I actually prefer my skew over anything else while pen turning. I'd like to find a good smaller oval skew (I use a 1" Hurricane now). Maybe I'll find a good few skews at SWAT


----------



## Wildman (Jul 24, 2015)

Own six different size & brands of conventional skews and one ¼” round one.  Tend to wear out my ½” skews in about five or six years, for pen turning prefer my ¾” skew. 

As long as have bevel support and don’t rush the cut should not catch.  Learning to use the skew sort of like learning to drive a standard shift car and using the clutch.  As your foot on the clutch pedal raises from the floor you engage the gears in the transmission to get you going.  

Same thing with the skew.  With lathe off, set the tool rest where you want it, put the bevel of the skew on the wood.  Raise the skew until cutting edge meets the wood, slide the tool along wood & tool rest.  Should be getting some shavings coming off the wood.  Don’t use a death grip or force the tool along and wood & tool rest.  Once you get that sorted out, use one hand to hold the skew and other one rotating the blank.  

Practice, patience, & persistance all it take to use a skew! So try it you'll love it!


----------



## Mike Daugherty (Jul 24, 2015)

*Skew*

The best skew as well as their others turning tools is made by Carter and Son Toolworks.  3/4 roughing gouge and skew.  Just saying


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 24, 2015)

I use a skew on all pens from start to completion. I like the larger skews because the weight seems to stay on the material better with no chatter. The skew I use is a 1" and one that is larger, both oval with a curved cutting edge.

I recently purchased the 1" and 1/2" skews from Carter and Sons. Love the tools. I got them at the Oregon symposium so I met the entire family and they are great folks. I plan to get a bowl gouge from the  at SWAT.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



Mike Daugherty said:


> The best skew as well as their others turning tools is made by Carter and Son Toolworks.  3/4 roughing gouge and skew.  Just saying


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 24, 2015)

Cmiles1985 said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > I find there are really only two times I use a skew.
> ...


 
Come on now.  You know you have to put the link in there!:biggrin:


----------



## low_48 (Jul 24, 2015)

shastastan said:


> Not trying to be cute, but that's my story today.  Been turning a blank of old walnut and one piece split apart.  Initally, I was just going to dump the blanks and start over.  Then I remembered my skew.  I use a short handled small one (Pinnacle) for pens.  Using thick CA glue, I put the blank back together.  Decided that the skew was the  tool that that has the best chance of not getting caught in cracks.    Now as the cracks develop, I just stop the lathe and fill in with CA glue and then continue on with the skew.
> 
> I admit that I feel more comfortable using a small skew than a large one.  I also admit that, to my detriment, I didn't use a skew for many years because of my lack of confidence and fear of catches.  Now I feel foolish that I didn't suck it up and learn how to use a skew a long time ago.
> 
> Stan



I've been preaching this for years! Nice to see so many positive replies.


----------



## shastastan (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the comments.  I actually was told to use a skew on this forum when I was having some problems with some Wenge. Capt.  Eddie's video was a big help, too.  

Since i just had a birthday and received some $, I just ordered one of these:

1/2" Tompkins V-Skew  .  Got the idea from Ken's post in another thread.


----------

